
Commercial for IBM's Selectric Typewriter 1960's [video] - bertdc
https://youtu.be/vNUEUth7qjc
======
rasz
And here is one from 1934 by IBMs German subsidiary
[https://dave.autonoma.ca/blog/2019/06/06/web-of-
knowledge/im...](https://dave.autonoma.ca/blog/2019/06/06/web-of-
knowledge/images/hollerith.jpg) 'Übersicht hollerith lochkarten'

